
Terminal in Linux may now support color emoji in case you didn't notice - Sami_Lehtinen
https://twitter.com/climagic/status/1302218482059292672
======
accrual
The future is Unicode. I'm happy to see something like this working! It's
almost fully working with ksh on Mojave.

Try it in your shell:

    
    
      for i in {128512..128591} {128640..128725} ; do printf "\U$(echo "ibase=10;obase=16;$i;" | bc) " ; done ; echo

